#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

## bilkane

For whom wants to learn petrophysics:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

To make it works without problems, remember to use a short path name to extract the files (for example:"d:\petro\").



Enjoy  :Smile: See More: Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

----------


## aliali

can u tell me the content of this module, 
thanks

----------


## bilkane

Here's the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## aliali

Great,Thanks alot

----------


## aliali

i downloaded all parts, but when i open it, nothing happen 
does it work on XP normally and which microsoft Office are u using?

Thanks

----------


## bilkane

> i downloaded all parts, but when i open it, nothing happen 
> does it work on XP normally and which microsoft Office are u using?
> 
> Thanks



I use XP service pack 3. Check if flash player is installed, if yes don't use long names for the folder or the path (don't run it from "My Documents" or the Desktop), or try to burn it on CD.
Good luck!

----------


## aliali

i tested it on vista and xp, both not working
can u tell me which Microsoft Office  version ur working at ?

----------


## bilkane

I use Microsoft office 2003 on my desktop and office 2007 on my laptop and it works on both. Do you have macromedia flash player installed?

----------


## aliali

which version do u have? i have 10

----------


## gepachir

Thank you. I ran the application. Working fine.

----------


## bilkane

I tested it with v9 and 10 and it works perfectly. Does it display any error message?
Does anyone have the same problem?

----------


## aliali

no error message, it beep for an error but it don't display
i tried at my PC in collage and it didn't work too, same problem

----------


## bilkane

I don't know the difference between flash and shockwave players, but could you try to install shockwave player. I believe that the module has been created with director 7, meanwhile, I'll check the uploaded files.

See More: Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

----------


## aliali

the problem is related to importing the PICS Rules located in Xtras folder, it doesn't want to be imported

----------


## reservoirengineer

....

----------


## mojahid

thank great work ... petrophysics are basic

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

thanks

----------


## ali12

Hi
to run the training change Screen Resolution to 800 X 600 and Color Quality to 16 bit then you can run it.
Ali_Arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## aliali

still not working too  :Frown:

----------


## risun

thanks

----------


## ali12

Hi 
in the safe mode you can run some parts

----------


## adnanfaqir

Please upload Part one again, as the link is broken.

Many Thanks

----------


## reaselush

Thank you, it works perfectly.

----------


## dr_ah70

hi

I tried to install, it do not require the part3 and it does not work I did as you said I hope to receive your reply

Thanks

----------


## shaady80

It does not work with me please check if the part 3 is correct ???

See More: Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

----------


## spower

could anyone tell me the exact steps to setup the course?

----------


## spower

if anyone wants to help me , this is my email 
eng.incredible@yahoo.com
or
spower2free@yahoo.com

----------


## petrophysicist

thank you very much

----------


## fsdm

thanks for the upload.i'v extracted and ran the application but it always generated a runtime error.also tried the resolution change recommended by ali12 but to no avail. i will be greatful to any1 who could tell me how this problem can b solved.thanks

----------


## carlito666

> For whom wants to learn petrophysics:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Gents,

please upload Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module) PART 1 ! 

Can't get it. Thanx.

----------


## khalid_ak019

Dear *bilkane*,

I believe those learning modules are very helpful. But unfortunately *Part1* has been removed from the server.

Could you please upload *Part1* again or give us any other link!

Be God With You,

Khalid

----------


## br_benz

dear Bilkane the link of the part 1 is dead pls reget share that

----------


## bucaro77

Could you please reupload file No. 1, link is down.  Thanks

----------


## Naseer

Yeah right guys, Part 1 is not there......

Can someone upload for the rest of us ?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## julioron

Hello Bilkane,
the part 1 link is broken 
could you please check it plz

thanks a lot

----------


## bilkane

Sorry, I lost the splitted file and I could not upload the whole module at once. Hence, I can give you an emule link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## br_benz

thank you verey much; you make us very happy

See More: Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

----------


## engg90

> For whom wants to learn petrophysics:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...





part 1  is not any more available , can you upload it again ?

thansk

----------


## bilkane

Here is another link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sinodas

Thanks for upload Mega share....
Please if anyone has found a solution to the runtime error and knows how to solve it please help me i got this problem

----------


## carlito666

The soft requires macromedia player. I installed it bun still no good.

Has anyone have an idea how to run that guy?

----------


## sinodas

advice how to act intalled everything but still gives error on my PC has a falsh player Shockwave but still no use

----------


## fRzzy

Thanks. I'm downloading it.

----------


## bassem balghouthi

thanks

----------


## OBond

Many Thanks to You, Bilkane!

----------


## amahaminer

The module wasnot working with me but i knew why!!
if u  r using windows vista or 7  go to::    control panel & change didplay language & adminststive & chande system locale & then choose english  $restart the device.
                      it is  now  working  & it is very good

----------


## amahaminer

The module wasnot working with me but i knew why!!
if u  r using windows vista or 7  go to::    control panel & change didplay language & adminststive & change system locale & then choose english  &restart the device.
                      it is  now  working  & it is very good

----------


## sinodas

Thanks following advice was able to use modeule on my PC Thank you very muuuuch !!

----------


## fsdm

Thanks it works now. The same procedure applies for those using xp and 2000.

See More: Schlumberger Petrophysics (Distance Learning Module)

----------


## realkleor

hı my frıend 
ı downloaded petrophysics and dıd all the suggestıon and step but stıll ı cannot use ıt ..when ı run ıt I get the message ıs,  " DIRECT PLAY STOPPED THE PROGRAM"
ı m usıng wındows 7
does any1 help me..
thnks to everybody have a good tıme

----------


## Spruce

please re-upload :Smile:

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

